
Aerobatic – GitHub Pages Alternative - mboroi
https://www.aerobatic.com/features/
======
throwaway2016a
I was skeptical but this actually seems pretty cool. I like the use of lambda
to have staging and production.

I'll stick to my old-school Jekyll publishing to S3, though. You can even have
a webhook hit Amazon API gateway to Lambda to build and publish. Costs me
$0.03 a month per site. But I absolutely recognize that setting up a pipeline
like that takes time and know-how and for some people it's worth it to pay a
SaaS and that's perfectly OK too.

